# [VB6.0;W2K] Grosse Dateien automatisch in .zip umwandeln (à 1,4mb)



## -cta- (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in VB6.0 grosse Dateien in mehrere kleine .zips umwandeln, welche nicht grösser sind als 4mb (sollen halt auf Diskette passen..)

Das ganze soll in das Click-Ereignis des Buttons cmd_DiskExp 

hat da jemand eine Idee?

Ich habe bisher nichts brauchbares gefunden.

gruss,

-cta-


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Dezember 2003)

Zum Erstellen von komprimierten Dateiarchiven kannst Du Dir mal die Zip-Bibliotheken ansehen, die es unter anderem bei Google zu finden gibt. Vermutlich kann man mit einigen davon auch gleich das erstellte Archiv aufteilen.
Ansonsten solltest Du Dich mal mit der Verarbeitung von Binärdateien auseinandersetzen und die Datei anhand dessen aufteilen. Dabei liest Du immer eine bestimmte Menge von Bytes als Block ein und schreibst diesen dann in eine Teildatei. Als Tipp: Nimm am besten gleich Blöcke mit jeweils 4kb Grösse, nicht einzelne Bytes, das dauert zu lange.


----------

